# Audio Recording Device



## hippoeater (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm shooting with a Canon 5D Mark II atm - primarily for pictures. I've been dipping in the waters of recording audio/video recently and I'm wondering what's the best solution for external audio - in a smaller handheld solution.

I've been looking at

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QWBM62/ref=s9_simh_gw_p229_d0_g267_i6?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ABJF0PJTPVCQFDTZF5C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

and 

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-PCM-M10-Portable-Recorder-High-Speed/dp/B002R56C4O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I37M8V421A1593&colid=3VUOY06DUED5O

Is one better than the other? They both seem to get very positive reviews. Is there something better or different that I would want to look at?

How would you connect these devices to the camera to record audio? Or would that be something that is merged together post production? If so - recommendations for what software to link the audio and video up together to match?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 13, 2011)

I really like the Rode videomics: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VideoMicPro?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=none&gclid=CIrpsNuYgK0CFYMEQAodtFpr0g


----------



## dmills (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the H4n and love it. It's versatile, has XLR inputs, and has been very reliable. My only feedback other than what you'll read in the literature is that you'll want to get their remote control (unfortunately a wired one), and that you'll probably lose the windscreen pretty quickly. I'm very careful with my equipment, and I lost the windscreen in a very short time.


----------



## unkbob (Dec 14, 2011)

dmills said:


> you'll want to get their remote control (unfortunately a wired one)



Just curious, why do you think the remote is so essential?


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

A lot of the guys who film skating/boardsports around where I live use the Rode Shotgun mics, I have a 60D so I can't speak on the behalf of a 5D Mark II owner but I think it would work great with a 5D Mark II. Just has the standard mic input the plugs into the left side (of my 60D at least).


----------



## Halfrack (Dec 14, 2011)

dmills said:


> I have the H4n and love it. It's versatile, has XLR inputs, and has been very reliable.



+1 for the H4n for:

- better quality onboard mic's help right off the bat
- the XLR inputs allow for 4 channel audio recording - so you can mic things as needed
- monitor port so you can hear if things are loud enough, and bypass the auto gain issues
- as you advance, the H4n will be there with you

Keep in mind you have to sync the audio in during post production.


----------



## dmills (Feb 12, 2012)

unkbob said:


> dmills said:
> 
> 
> > you'll want to get their remote control (unfortunately a wired one)
> ...



I apologize for the slow reply. I believe that the remote is essential for a few reasons. First, for video, the power cord is short on the H4N which requires the unit to be near an outlet. This means that it's necessary to walk over to the unit and start the recording, then go back to the camera and start the video. It's easier to be able to use the remote from right next to the camera. 

Secondly, by adding some distance between yourself and the recording device, you make it less likely to add in user noise, bumping, etc, when using the onboard microphones. (Similar to the reasons that you'd use a remote trigger on your camera).

More than anything, I find that where I want to be standing/sitting is rarely within arms reach of the H4n when I'm wanting to start/stop a recording. Hope that helps, sorry for the late reply!


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 12, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> dmills said:
> 
> 
> > I have the H4n and love it. It's versatile, has XLR inputs, and has been very reliable.
> ...



Make that +2 for the Zoom H4n. Use it regularly and it's fantastic. Update the firmware if buying from B&H and it makes a world of difference in recording abilities.


----------



## mws (Feb 15, 2012)

The Tascam DR-40 is really nice for the price. I managed to pick it up for a super deal at Guitar Center for 150 with a free microphone and headphones to boot. (They where crap, but free is free).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/821259-REG/Tascam_DR_40_DR_40_4_Track_Handheld_Digital.html


----------

